# Portugal sites for winter visit recommendations needed



## alisonwo (Dec 14, 2016)

HI We are going out to Portugal in Jan/Feb and are looking for some sites if anyone can recommend some good ones would appreciate it.  We have two dogs so need local walking, free wi-fi would be good and good local places to eat.  many thanks


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 14, 2016)

If you want a campsite  east of Faro, try Cabañas, just east of Tavira.

Motorhome paid aire on the riverside at Villa Real do Santo Antonio. It has WiFi and is near all amenities. Plus you can take the ferry across the River Guardiana into Spain.
Good aire at nearby Castro Marim.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 14, 2016)

Be aware that the locals are not as sentimental  about dogs as we are.
Out in the country, particularly.
The pariah dogs may quite probably have parasites to pass on to your pampered pooches, if you let them wander around off the leash.

Then there are the Processional Caterpillars and Sand flies  to worry about... Google these.

If you have some basic Portuguese words, you'll find it easier away from the tourist hotspots.
If you say Gracias, instead of Obregado., ( male ), Ladies say Obregada.... You might get something nasty in your coffee...... On the Algarve, please is Faz favor... Pronounced ..Fush- fuhvor. 
The Portuguese are normally very polite and expect foreigners to be polite,too.They are very generous with their time and happy to show off their country.
 Suggest you get an audio language book from a charity shop.
Have fun.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Dec 18, 2016)

*Campsite*

Hi

We are travelling down to the Algarve in January from Santander.

Armacao de Pera Camping is where we are going. Stayed there in 2012/13
Although its not the greatest site in Portugal it was the people there that really made it. 

Staying at least a month is where you get the best deals.
Wi-fi is not free but the showers are and there is a bar/cafe. It is 10 mins for the town with loads of cafes and eateries there.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Dec 18, 2016)

***** said:


> The best one I know is Figueira which is between Lagos and Sagres.
> Free excellent wi fi
> Disregard the website as prices are wrong and the place is much better than it looks.
> 6€ night, if you want showers they are 1€ for 3 minutes.
> ...



I googled it but came up with 3 sites. What is it called please.

DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Dec 18, 2016)

*Oooops*

Just found the link on a previous thread :raofl:

DJM


----------



## moonshadow (Dec 18, 2016)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> We are travelling down to the Algarve in January from Santander.
> 
> ...



At Armacao de Pera there is a car park right on the sea front last year it was €1.50 per night this included cassette emptying and water. Not allowed to sit outside your van though but it was right on the beach anyway.


----------



## carol (Dec 18, 2016)

***** said:


> I posted a few links earlier in this thread, you might even see me in a pic :wacko:



Which thread is that please? Any coordinates for Armacao de Pera anyone? I'm making a list as they come up just in case I get to Portugal too


----------



## n brown (Dec 18, 2016)

carol said:


> Which thread is that please? Any coordinates for Armacao de Pera anyone? I'm making a list as they come up just in case I get to Portugal too


 it's on the eastern end of the beach by the fisherman's huts, if you ever get there, there's a great walk along from there to Gale beach,then a short walk to Evaristo,where we lived for months, then onto Castello. lovely stretch of coast


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 18, 2016)

carol said:


> Which thread is that please? Any coordinates for Armacao de Pera anyone? I'm making a list as they come up just in case I get to Portugal too



Try these...37.100676, -8.355761


----------



## somejest (Jan 9, 2017)

*portugal sites for winter.*

Lots of places to park,as was mentioned earlier we normally try to wild park and only go to sites when we want to do washing. Sagres campsite is reasonable and is part of the Orbitur group,you can buy an extended ticket which gives you free days,There is a very clean site in Evora where we have stopped twice,so we go there buy the ticket then you have the option of about 10 sites through Portugal. As for Aires there is a very nice one in the hills at Monchique,a few in in Silves but they do get busy (great area though) we normally wild park outside town. If you haven't already got it you should get the Vicarious book for Portugal,we also have the ones for France and Benelux. Used with a satnav they are great.The aire at Lagos is ok but not many places so you need to get there early,we normally use it for dumping and water and then go to the marina for the night,haven't been since 2015 tho so not sure how the GNR ar at the moment.The aire in Quateira is ok but gets busy and we prefer the campsite on the opposite side of the road,it has big pitches and is an easy walk into town/beach.


----------

